# nova 3000



## druster (8 Oct 2007)

:? 
hi there, has anyone used this lathe, have any advice is it a good second hand buy?
also looking at a Hegner HDB200XL, what do you guys think?
just so you know this is for large bowl turning and hollow form work.
cheers
Dru


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2007)

druster":p3kdoh07 said:


> :?
> hi there, has anyone used this lathe, have any advice is it a good second hand buy?
> also looking at a Hegner HDB200XL, what do you guys think?
> just so you know this is for large bowl turning and hollow form work.
> ...



https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15125


----------



## jpt (8 Oct 2007)

HI

I have turned on a 3000 and it is a very nice lathe and capable of large work, the only problem I found with it for that type of work is it doesnt have Electronic Variable Speed (EVS).

I brought a Hegner secondhand about 6 months ago and love it and would highly recomend it. The only problem I have with mine is when turning large bowls etc I find I stall or reduce the speed of it fairly easily.

Newer lathes have 3 pulleys but mine only has two, this upgrade solves that problem.

If you go for the Hegner make sure it is the 1hp version with 3 pulleys, if it only has 2 pulleys Hegner sell an upgrade kit for £95 plus p&p, which is on my (early) christmas list. :wink: 

john


----------



## druster (9 Oct 2007)

I am looking at the nova on ebay it says it has a speed genie variable speed controller, currently at £550 is this a good buy do you think?


----------



## TEP (9 Oct 2007)

Mornin' *druster*, I have owned a Nova 3000 from when they where first imported into this country.

The reason I purchased it was at the time it was the only lathe which had 8 speed pulleys, turned 16 inches over the bed, and with a bed extension could take 42 inches between centers. It came with a 1hp motor and has never let me down once.

Halfway through my ownership I converted it to VS using a 3ph 1hp motor using the existing pulleys. It is now such a good lathe for the work I do that although I occasionally drool :wink: over the newer lathes on the market they do no more than my 3000, so I've still got it.

One problem I have found is that as it is such a robust piece of machinery I have occasionally put too big a piece of unbalanced wood on it and wished the lathe was a bit heavier. That problem was solved by the conversion to VS I can now start slow and build up the speed gently and keep vibration to minimum.

Looking at the ebay lathe, cost of a new 3000 is about £750 + whatever the extra bed extension costs, I don't think you'll get much change out of a £100. Speed Genie speed control just over £300 to fit. In my estimation it is a good buy, but watch the price if it goes up.

Also a friend of mine bought a genie kit years ago and after I had a look inside it, it was the basis I used to manufacture my own. They use a conventional 1ph to 3ph converter which any one can buy. I decided to go this route as at the time another friend was using a Myford VS machine and was having a bit of grief with the electronics. He had to keep sending it back for repair.

So assuming Speed Genie are still building with these units *IF* it ever goes wrong all you need to do is buy another converter, they cost between £100 - £120 depending where you buy them.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Blister (9 Oct 2007)

jpt":3npp8y4l said:


> HI
> 
> I have turned on a 3000 and it is a very nice lathe and capable of large work, the only problem I found with it for that type of work is it doesnt have Electronic Variable Speed (EVS).
> 
> ...



Hi , did you buy the lathe from Dennis in Rainham Essex ? :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oct 2007)

TEP":1mr1t6cl said:


> So assuming Speed Genie are still building with these units ...



http://www.haydockconverters.co.uk/


----------



## TEP (9 Oct 2007)

Cheers for the link *Graham*, they are still using the same converters. =D>

You can get them cheaper than their prices!


----------



## druster (11 Oct 2007)

well I got it for 550, now I need a good chuck for bowl turning, any recommendations?


----------



## PowerTool (11 Oct 2007)

How about the new Robert Sorby "Patriot" chuck ?

Or good chucks that you may be able to find second-hand also - Axminster,VersaChuck or SuperNova all get favourable reviews.

Andrew


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 Oct 2007)

PowerTool":3kizgfmm said:


> How about the new Robert Sorby "Patriot" chuck ?
> Andrew



I had a good look at this chuck at the Yandles show - like most Sorby gear it appeared very well made and good quality. However, unlike all the other Sorby gear it seemed remarkably good value. Around £120 if I remember, although this may have been a show special price.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Oct 2007)

I think I'm right in saying that the Patriot is a copy of the Supanova which Sorby used to retail (Record do now) The man at Yandles says that all the jaws for supanova fit the patriot. 

Pete


----------



## TEP (11 Oct 2007)

Hi again *druster*, well done, and rest assured you have a good lathe there. 

Most of the self centering wood chucks mentioned above are pretty good quality. The main thing is to buy a chuck on which the thread form can be changed to fit another lathe spindle if ever you change to another lathe, and make sure there is a good choice of jaw sets for same. They are not cheap but as you move on in turning you can buy the odd extra set as needed.


----------



## druster (12 Oct 2007)

thanks for the advice guys,
I may take a shot at the patriot, I see many mentions of yandles and have looked them up and they are about half an hour from me so may have a look in there. 
Cheers TEP always like to hear from someone who has actually used a machine.
I'll have to start posting some examples once I've got myself set up, Like you all seem to say, it is a slippery slope, I have booked a couple of days lessons with a local turner, melvyn firmager, I'll post my results.
cheers,
Druster


----------



## TEP (12 Oct 2007)

Hi *Druster*, once you've been on the course I expect to see some 'hollow Sea Flower vessels' I believe that is one of Melvyn Firmager's party pieces.





Good luck!


----------

